# Another 2 Mario Grandi pipes.



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

Today I bought another two Mario Grandi pipes.

What I like in this pipes is the shape, Stright grain and birds eyes.

*Your opinion will be much appreciated.*

I am a owner of whine store in my city.
and some of them I will sell in my store, some of them will go straight to my privet collection and some of them I will resell in eBay.


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks nice, which store you own ?


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey,

FWIW, Everyone always tells me that I have incredible taste..hehe

I'm a rank Newbie to Pipe smoking but Hardly an Amatuer of Art in general and Wood work. I think they're both gorgeous & Classy/tastfull. I've been looking @ Hundreds of Pipes recently and their's some things that stand out as great and terrible. 

I've never been a fan of Yellow Gold anything, Some of the Savinelli's and other pipes I've been seriously considering have thrown me off because of the Gold bands. Not that the Gold bands are terribly tacky, just not my cup of tea. The Silver bands are nice/classy IMVMHO.

I love that they come with a Really nice/sorta matching tamper. I'd buy one if the price wasn't to crazy.

Peace


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I found this MG seller on Ebay, it has to be said they're an awful lot of pipe for the money....I would love to know how these smoke...anybody got experience with puffing one of these monster jewels?

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfuturepipes

I really think I just HAVE to buy one!


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

Another two I bought today.
I need 1 more to complete 7 day set I made from his breathtaking pipes.
looks beautiful to me.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Those are some really great looking pipes, the one with the blue stem is probably my favorite. While looking at the pipes on ebay I really also like the green stem ones like this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/PFEIFEN-MARIO-G...ryZ32500QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

kheffelf said:


> Those are some really great looking pipes, the one with the blue stem is probably my favorite. While looking at the pipes on ebay I really also like the green stem ones like this.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PFEIFEN-MARIO-G...ryZ32500QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


7th.
p

Thanks.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Subotaj said:


> 7th.
> p
> 
> Thanks.


Guess I won't be able to buy that onep, how well do they smoke?


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

kheffelf said:


> Guess I won't be able to buy that onep, how well do they smoke?


sorry 
but don't worry, every day he list bunch of new pipes.
nice people to work with.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Subotaj said:


> sorry
> but don't worry, every day he list bunch of new pipes.
> nice people to work with.


No you are fine, I was joking, I think if I was to buy one, I would get the one with the blue stem.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Sub, you'll have to post foto's of the 7 day set on a rack...they'll look amazing.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> Sub, you'll have to post foto's of the 7 day set on a rack...they'll look amazing.


NP 
My hobby is photographing so I think you will like the photos.
for example ill never fire straight flash without softbox/defeuser.

probably ill buy 1 more for a final touch of massive lot I'm working on this days
and the 7 day set probably I will list as an auction in eBay.
or maybe I'll display them on old oak whine barrel in my store. 
It will be really hard for me to hold them and not smoke them.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I think you'll have room for a nice profit on Futurepipes prices...sell as a set...I don't know if Ebay is the place to get the best price though?

Best of luck, be it trading or smoking them.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

Last one for this order


----------

